# Buckeye?



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

just curious if anyone has been out after saugeye or crappie? thinking of trying it this week


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

You takeing a boat? early winter the crappies were stacking up in rocks an rip rap. And also mixed in with saugey. Following the shad.
Last spring was stallar for crappie. Im hopeing this spring is the same.
Also lots of reports of 12-14" crappies early winter. 
I imagine there using the rocks more then ever with most of the docks being out of water.
This fronts really going to turn the lake up with combo of strong wind and heavy rain. Gonna be tons of mud pushingin this week. Might wanna give it some time to settle


----------



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

yes sir, I do use a boat. I just haven't been as active up there this past season as I would have liked and plan on making up for it this spring. you are right about the wind and weather... hadn't really factored that in. think I'm just ready for winter to be over and start catching some fish. just got on big joshy's website and a lot of the baits are out of stock, any idea on how long it takes before they restock? I know a lot of the guys here use them and I have used swimbaits just not joshy's.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Fished yesterday evening for eyes it was slow few dinks biting , only saw 1 keeper . Didn't see any bait fish in the area .


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure how long itll be before he re-stocks. But we just had the expo,so imagine that wiped him out good.
But he knows prime times coming,id keep checking.good luck an be carefull. Lots of prop eaters out there right now.the few time weve got the boat on last year we just idled around everywhere


----------



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

thanks for the advice, will definitely be careful. good luck guys


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

You think this weather should shut down the eyes tonight? May have a couple hours to get out at Buckeye tonight at 3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

gpb1111 said:


> You think this weather should shut down the eyes tonight? May have a couple hours to get out at Buckeye tonight at 3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's worth a shot , done good on worse days than this fish slim says this the week to get a big one , could be today


----------



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

they always seem to like this kind of weather, spitting snow wind etc


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wind will make it tough. But gaeuntee theres fish eating somewhere


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Today....Went to Fairfield Beach first, didnt do any good. Then went to North Shore.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Where can I launch a kayak at Buckeye these days?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Fairfield Beach and North shore for sure. I was going to fish Mud Island today but they have Chain link fence up now.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Dovans those are 2 nice saugeye. How did the water look at FFB and NS?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

brown. couldnt see lure 3-4 inchs deep. Very windy today.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> Where can I launch a kayak at Buckeye these days?


. Stream stalker, you can put your yak in at North Shore and at Fairfield Beach.


----------



## hunter74 (Jan 8, 2010)

Was at fairfield beach earlier today with zero bites went to north shore and missed a few , but did see some decent fish caught.


----------



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

how does the water look up there guys?


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Maybe 3 to 4 inches of visibility.

Fished in the north shore for about an hour at noon one bump no fish. Ran over to Fairfield beach for an hour one bump no fish.

Running to grab my son and will be back at it till dark.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Casted for a little bit and then resorted to minnows for the last hour. 

No bites on lures but finally caught a 14" on a minnow.

Nice to get off the schneid!

Size can only go up from there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishforlife (Jul 29, 2008)

is the lake at full or normal pool. ? and is the damn project done? love this lake but drove down last yr wasn't water to boat. only use ramp on 79 are there any down the lake by harion bay


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

fishforlife said:


> is the lake at full or normal pool. ? and is the damn project done? love this lake but drove down last yr wasn't water to boat. only use ramp on 79 are there any down the lake by harion bay


No its still well below winter pool and at this rate I don't think they'll be adding water until june/july


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Fished Buckeye from 10 to noon. Fished at Fairfield beach on the back side of a point. Two other guys were there fishing with minnows and caught 20 fish. I cast every Lure gthat I could think up including jerk baits, Swim baits of varying colors and sizes, A vibe, and even put fish attractive on. I didn't have a single bite. How does that happen?￼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Is this a 
*Rhetorical question?*


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Rhetorical


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

gpb1111 said:


> Rhetorical
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that case, try standing on left foot while right foot is held knee high. I was watching Hook and Look and they started chanting "here fishy fishy" and it worked. There was a time where i would get so frustrated fishing for Saugeye I almost broke down and got minnows.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

They were ultra picky today. Very frustrating. I probably would have got minnows if I had more time and they were closer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgallwitz (Feb 14, 2016)

Is it possible to put a small boat on Buckeye right now? I'm sure the dam project has the water level very low. I haven't been to Buckeye in a few years.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Rgallwitz said:


> Is it possible to put a small boat on Buckeye right now? I'm sure the dam project has the water level very low. I haven't been to Buckeye in a few years.


Yes it is.....small boats being launched at State route 79 ramp


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Lunch on your electric till you get out of the n.s. "bay"


----------



## Rgallwitz (Feb 14, 2016)

93stratosfishnski said:


> Lunch on your electric till you get out of the n.s. "bay"


I never been on Buckeye in a boat. I've only fishing from shore. Is it shallow enough to bottom out in area since they are working on the dam? I know the lake, when full, is not very deep.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Rgallwitz said:


> I never been on Buckeye in a boat. I've only fishing from shore. Is it shallow enough to bottom out in area since they are working on the dam? I know the lake, when full, is not very deep.


There are many areas that you can bottom out. Use common sense and don't race around. Idle speed


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

What is the bottom like for wading. Is it hard enough or will I just sink up to my neck

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Pharen52 said:


> What is the bottom like for wading. Is it hard enough or will I just sink up to my neck
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I have never waded it....nor would I you, are asking for trouble.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Was there last night. They have started dredging again and visibility at FFB was worse than the Scioto.
I would not recommend wading.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Pharen52 said:


> What is the bottom like for wading. Is it hard enough or will I just sink up to my neck
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Waded at Fairfield Beach once, I was far enough out to be chest high. However I took my dog to run at Mud Island and as soon as she got into the water she sank to chest in mud. (she weighs ~100lbs)


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

allbraid said:


> I have never waded it....nor would I you, are asking for trouble.


You will sink to your neck in almost all areas.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I caught lots of slabs last year late winter early spring. I am normally out a few times already but haven't made it out yet.


----------

